# Diego is Lost!!!



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I know I haven't been on for a long time, but I need prayers for Diego. We left him with a friend to go on a mini vacation from Tuesday until Friday and this morning she called and said that he escaped from her yard!!!!! She left him outside while she took a shower this morning!!!!!!! Of course he escaped he is tiny and he can fit through everywhere. I am praying so hard that he doesn't get hurt, that we find him, but most of all if we don't get him back that he is with a family that loves him as much as we do. I am so devastated, my husband is going crazy, my older son keeps saying 'mom don't kill her', my younger son doesn't know and my daughter isn't with us but is going to loose it just like I am (he is 'her's' - although he was really my little guy. I don't think the friend would do this on purpose and I don't want to be angry with her, but I am :smmadder: I am so upset and I don't know if I am going to be able to continue being her friend if something happens to him and I feel like a bad person for that because he is my responsibility, but I trusted her. I don't think she is even looking for him anymore. I called my sister and she has put ads in the paper (they will be in tomorrow) and is making signs, we called the animal shelters, dog warden and the police. I just want to go home so badly right now and try to find him. I can't stop crying and all I can do is kick myself because I should have brought him, he is really good in the car and when we are out - I was so stupid to leave him with her. I just really believed that she would take good care of him and now I think that she didn't and that he thinks his family abandoned him. :bysmilie: Please pray for Diego's safe return. rayer: rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope Diego is found safe and sound. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: OMG I am so sorry, I hope you find Diego  I would be upset also, I would be beyond furious :angry: But right now you need to focus on finding Diego not anger. I sure hope someone finds him and he gets back to you and your family. I can't even imagine how devastated you must be.
I will pray and pray and I hope some good news comes soon..
It will be ok , you will find him :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...I would be furious too! :shocked: Sending prayers that Diego is found ASAP! :grouphug: Yes, please get signs out there with his picture and call all the vets, animal shelters, etc.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG, I feel terrible for you! I cannot imagine what you are going through. Why isn't she still out looking for him? Are there neighbors close by who may have taken him in? Is he micro-chipped? Praying for his safe return.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Also, what city and state was he lost in? Maybe some other SM members can help the search for Diego!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you!! :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope you can find Diego. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read that Diego is lost, HAVE FAITH!!! I lost my Hercules for three weeks and he was returned. Little Atticus was gone for a week and was found.

Stay focused on getting the word out to your entire community. Start posting flyers closest to where he escaped from and every day increase the area in all directions. If you can, use day-glo paper for your posters and have them laminated. I tied mine up with staples and zip ties. You'll have to re-post in some areas as they are torn down. Keep postings in the newspaper and keep up with the shelters. Follow every lead. Get the info out on the local radio station, if you can. Do something every day to reach out to find him. I sent posters out to nearly one hundred vets in my area.

I do know how you feel, I cried for two days straight before I could even concentrate on finding him. I stayed in bed for two days!

I was so sure someone would return him by called the phone number on his collar, they didn't. When he did come back he had his collar but his id was removed! I never asked any questions because I had posted a reward with "no questions asked". In the end, I think someone just picked him up and drove away thinking they were gonna get an expensive pup for free. I really think all the postings I did was responsible for his return. I sort of "smoked him out" by putting a lot of public awareness that he was lost and made the thief too self aware.

Anyway, try to stay focused, it's an emotional merry go round to say the least. I'll be thinking of little Diego and his safe return.


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry I hope he is found very soon. I would loose it too.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG! Saying prayers for Diego's safe return. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (makettle29 @ Jun 25 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596466


> I'm so sorry to read that Diego is lost, HAVE FAITH!!! I lost my Hercules for three weeks and he was returned. Little Atticus was gone for a week and was found.
> 
> Stay focused on getting the word out to your entire community. Start posting flyers closest to where he escaped from and every day increase the area in all directions. If you can, use day-glo paper for your posters and have them laminated. I tied mine up with staples and zip ties. You'll have to re-post in some areas as they are torn down. Keep postings in the newspaper and keep up with the shelters. Follow every lead. Get the info out on the local radio station, if you can. Do something every day to reach out to find him. I sent posters out to nearly one hundred vets in my area.
> 
> ...


Great advice!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: I'm praying Diego is found!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You have been getting good advice from SM members. Keep the faith and i pray Diego will be found soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: Jill


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't give up hope! We'll all be praying for his safe return.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I will pray for Diegos safe return as well! Dont give up! Keep looking for him!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

double post...no idea how...


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Prayers for a safe return, I am so sorry to see this...


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this, praying for his safe return :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I'm so sorry. I hope you find him soon! Please post updates!
Thoughts and prayers for you, your family and for little Diego.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying for Diego's safe return. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Oh no!! I hope you find him, and soon! rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers for little Diego. Stay positive. The advice you've received thus far is excellent. Do it all, even getting the local media involved. Big Hugs To You!
God, please watch over Diego and help guide him home. rayer:


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness i am so so sorry to hear that..I am like everyone else i would be soooooo mad but than again i guess she didn't know that he would get out.

saying a prayer for his safe return.

sugar's mom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, my heart is breaking for you and your family. I hope, hope, hope that he is found safe and sound.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry. I pray that he will be found soon. 

Father, please send your angels to watch over Diego and I ask that they guide him to a safe place and that he will be reunited with his family soon safe and sound. I pray that you will give Diego's family peace, Lord, and that the anger will be replaced with hope. 

Linda


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Diego


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Praying that you find Diego and he is home safe and sound soon! :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sending Prayers your way!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope you find him!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HOPE YOU FIND DIEGO REAL SOON.IT WAS NOT TO LONG AGO ANOTHER DOG ATTICUS WAS LOST FOR WEEKS THE MOST IMPORTANT IS GETTING THE WORD OUT THERE.HE WAS FOUND .SO DON'T GIVE UP HOPE.
LETS ALL START A PRAYER GROUP 

GOD HELP US TO FIND DIEGO 
:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Go Diego Go HOME! 

I am so sorry to hear this, I hope if you put the word out to all available sources that someone will return him. Praying for the safe return of Diego. rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sending prayers to help bring Diego home. Also, don't forget to call the shelters in your area daily. 

You must be beside yourself with worry - please keep us posted.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

OH NOOOOO!!!! I'll definitely be praying for Diego's safe return.



rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 





Joy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know you must be frantic. :bysmilie: 

Sending prayers and positive energy to help bring Diego home. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you find Diego soon rayer: . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no! I hope you find him soon. Is he microchipped?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope Diego is found soon and I hope he's safe!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope Diego is in your arms safe and sound very very soon !!!!!!!!!!
Have faith please !!!!!!

After Atticus and Hercules - nothing is impossible..

Come on Diego baby go home !!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers that Diego finds his way home safe and sound. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I'm praying. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

More prayers and good thoughts for Diego to return home safely. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:

Please update us when you get a chance.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

We're all praying for little Diego and you!!! 

Please let us know how you're doing!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Praying that Diego is found!!! Please keep us updated!!! :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no!!!! What a horrible thing to happen while on vacation.  I will keep Diego in my prayers that he is found.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened. I pray he is found soon and no harm comes to him. Keep your faith. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just wanted to see if there was any news yet  
Still in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

OMG I am so sorry this has happened and know that you are totally beside yourself. I hope you give us an update soon. I have friends in Ohio who are fellow maltese mommies and if that is where Diego is missing from, I'd like to start passing this info along to help in any way I can.

Debbie


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Sending up more prayers for Diego. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

How terrible. Sending prayers that you find Diego real soon. rayer:


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :smheat: 

GREAT NEWS!!! My wonderful sister took the day off from work and went and posted flyers everywhere and walked the neighborhood with Izzie (Diego's sister from the same litter). Just as she was leaving she saw a sign for a found puppy 2 blocks from where Diego had escaped. A little girl was taking care of Diego :chili: This has renewed my faith in the people around my neighborhood, there are still good people out there. Anyway my sister gave the little girl all of the money she had in her purse and I am going to stop by and give her more because this was just incredible!!! :chili: I want to thank everyone of you for your prayers, I know that is what helped my sister be in the right place at the right time. Now Diego is at my sister's house with his sister. Thank You All, you really are a terrific bunch!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats great news!!! :yahoo: :chili: arty:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats fantastic news! :aktion033: :chili: :chili: I'm so happy Diego is found!!!!! :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Best news ever!! Happy tears. :smcry:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: :chili: Great News :chili: :chili: I'm so glad to hear that Diego was found :aktion033: , what a great little girl to have taken care of him :tender:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

OH THANK GOODNESS....I cried happy tears when I read this!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: THANK GOD :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG that is such great news! I am so happy he is safe!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Great news :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smheat: Thank God!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I am sooooooooooo happy he is home!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Best news all day!! :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Princess D @ Jun 25 2008, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596717


> :biggrin: :smheat:
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! My wonderful sister took the day off from work and went and posted flyers everywhere and walked the neighborhood with Izzie (Diego's sister from the same litter). Just as she was leaving she saw a sign for a found puppy 2 blocks from where Diego had escaped. A little girl was taking care of Diego :chili: This has renewed my faith in the people around my neighborhood, there are still good people out there. Anyway my sister gave the little girl all of the money she had in her purse and I am going to stop by and give her more because this was just incredible!!! :chili: I want to thank everyone of you for your prayers, I know that is what helped my sister be in the right place at the right time. Now Diego is at my sister's house with his sister. Thank You All, you really are a terrific bunch!!! :grouphug:[/B]


I am so happy to read this! Thank God! I was so upset by your original post that I don't think I ever even posted. Sometimes when we are so affected we try to skitter away because it just hurts so much. But I have been checking on the latest everyday to see if you found Diego. I am thrilled by this news! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:yahoo: great news, so glad this had a happy ending


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :hugging: :clap: :woohoo2: :thmbup: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 


Great news! Hooray!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I am just now seeing this! Thank goodness he has been found!!!! That is just the best news!!!! :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!!! This is wonderful news!!! I have been thinking about this all day and it really was depressing me. I had been thinking that even if a dog is sick or even dying ... in my mind there is nothing worse than them being lost. Last night I had a very weird dream that I was in Denmark with my parents (who are deceased) and with K & C and that Catcher was lost! I finally did find him in a pet supplies store and he was chewing on a stinky treat (like Heini)!! Anyway, as you can tell, it was a totally weird dream. Then to see the post about Diego being lost ... Anyway, I am sooooo glad he is found!!!!!!

:chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-my heart was breaking as I was reading the posts-how scared you must have been :bysmilie: I'm so glad this story has a happy ending-hugs to sweet Diego :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful, wonderful news.........There are so many good people in this world and your baby happened to run into them!!!! God Bless little Diego~~~~~


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I was looking to see if there was an update and this was the one I was hoping for. I'm so glad your sister found Diego! I can't begin to imagine what a relief this is and how happy you must be. This really is great news! Bless that little girls heart.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

THANK God, He put your sister in the right place at the right time... also thank Him for that very special person that posted the signs of the "lost puppy". OH God bless them.

WHAT GREAT NEWS!
Melanie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just saw your first post and was SO upset - am THRILLED with the happy ending. :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so happy to hear this news! Thank you God!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

There are truly good people in the world who do the right thing and restore our faith in man kind.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I love happy endings! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so happy Diego is found .


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

fantastic news! arty: i'm so glad to hear he's safe and sound. :thmbup:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I just now saw that Diego was lost...and found! I was so upset at the first post but decided to fast forward to the end immediately to see if there was any news. Thank the LORD we didn't have to continue a long vigil...don't get me wrong, we would have but the stress is unbearable!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank God. I don't know what else to say. I am sooooo relieved.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

:aktion033: YEA!!!! :aktion033: :clap: I'm SOOOOOO happy that Diego was found and is safe!!! :clap:
I've been thinking about him all day. When I got home I hugged and kissed Tango and Tillie even more. I just kept thinking how devastated I would be if one of them was missing.  I'm so glad this story has a happy ending! :sHa_banana: :chili: :chili: Please post a picture of Diego when you return home!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you God for finding him safe and sound....he must be so releived to see you again.....please post an update of the reunion....and tell us about this wonderful girl who took in and cared for him safely. She must have been sent by angels.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: how did I miss this :new_shocked: Praise God he has been found. :dothewave: Enjoy the rest of your vacation :hugging:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH I AM SO RELIEVED!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I too just saw that he was lost and fast forwarded to the end...thank the lord he was found...now to go back and read the old posts to see what happened...soooo happy he is safe....


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo happy for you!!! I've been so worried about that little baby all day. I love happy endings!! :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: arty:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just saw this and also FF'd to the end. Thank goodness he was found. I'll have to search to find out what happened......


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Yaay! :yahoo:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome news arty: 

It sounds like he was found by someone special, too. I love happy stories. This is a great group of folks whose prayers seem to have power. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

So glad to hear that Diego has been found and is safe. :aktion033: :sHa_banana:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank the Lord. I'll sleep easier tonight. Poor little guy, I'll bet he was happy to see someone he knew! :smheat: 

night night

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank God!

Phew! I was a wreck thinking about him today!

I can't imagine your emotional rollercoaster!!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When i came home from work i had to see if there was any news about Diego. Thank God he was found and that your sister was in the right place at the right time. :dothewave:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: arty: That is wonderful news. :yahoo:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

That is such wonderful news !!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: 

I'm so glad he was found - see ... I told you have faith !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That girl was an angel watching Diego for you and it was all about the timing.

I am so glad you appreciate what the girl did - unlike the owner of the dog we found and took care of for a day - we even called the shelter to come and get him, she didn't pick him up until 2 days later and it wasn't even her -it was our neighbour the dog sitter lady.

Not one thank you from the owner of Romeo/Scooby - I thought it was really rude as we really took good care of him.

But the main thing is Diego is ok - what a relief :smheat:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank God Diego is safe and sound! :yahoo:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Doing the happy dance!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:smheat: Thank goodness little Diego has been found! I am so relieved for you and your family!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: 

Thank God!


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I am so excited, I am hoping that we can go home today (not sure if we can yet). I know that he is 100% safe, happy, and loved with my sister and Izzie (his sister), but I just want to snuggle him. I know I cannot leave him with my friend again even though I know she was upset as well and offered to 'replace' him. You just can't replace a baby, he is a family member and we love him to pieces and he loves us, and they each have a different personality (Diego is much more noisy than Izzie and Izzie is more delicate and very much a little princess), and he was a very special gift from a dear friend who brought him to us all the way from Arizona. To us Diego is irreplaceable :wub: . (Of course he isn't perfect, but we overlook that.) I was so upset because I really thought that he was looking for us, trying to get home and thought we had abandoned him :bysmilie: (even though he has been to the friend's house and knows her, he knows she isn't his family). I can't wait to hear how excited he must have been to see my sister and Izzie, which is definetly where he will be staying if the need ever arises again. 

I just want to thank everyone here for your prayers, my wonderful sister for dropping everything at work and going to find him, because I believe that is how Diego has made it home safe and sound. :grouphug: Thank YOU GOD!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What wonderful news! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Princess D @ Jun 25 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596717


> :biggrin: :smheat:
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! My wonderful sister took the day off from work and went and posted flyers everywhere and walked the neighborhood with Izzie (Diego's sister from the same litter). Just as she was leaving she saw a sign for a found puppy 2 blocks from where Diego had escaped. A little girl was taking care of Diego :chili: This has renewed my faith in the people around my neighborhood, there are still good people out there. Anyway my sister gave the little girl all of the money she had in her purse and I am going to stop by and give her more because this was just incredible!!! :chili: I want to thank everyone of you for your prayers, I know that is what helped my sister be in the right place at the right time. Now Diego is at my sister's house with his sister. Thank You All, you really are a terrific bunch!!! :grouphug:[/B]



GREAT GREAT GREAT NEWS...YAHOOOOOO ALL IS WELL
SUGAR'S MOM


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad everything worked out and that Diego is safe and "at home". I think that would be just a horrible thing to have to go through!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I believe the power of prayer has come through for us, once again. Yeah baby!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

arty: WONDERFUL NEWS!!! Time to celebrate!!! :wine: 


Ahhh, so life is good once again!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such great news -- Thank you God.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read the update. So glad little Diego was found. YAY!! :woohoo2: :woohoo2: Jill


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Prayers have been answered and I am so grateful Diego has been found!!

I hope that little girl would be able to know how grateful every maltese owner is, just knowing that she took good care of Diego and wanted him to get back home safely. 

If there is a way to forward this thread to her or make her a copy to let her know how special she is to us, and maybe she will be a future "malt mommy".


Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's the best news of the day :chili: :chili: What a relieve :chili: :chili:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 

WONDERFUL NEWS!!


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Sisters are beautiful, aren't they?

Hooray for Diego!!!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (Princess D @ Jun 25 2008, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596717


> :biggrin: :smheat:
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! My wonderful sister took the day off from work and went and posted flyers everywhere and walked the neighborhood with Izzie (Diego's sister from the same litter). Just as she was leaving she saw a sign for a found puppy 2 blocks from where Diego had escaped. A little girl was taking care of Diego :chili: This has renewed my faith in the people around my neighborhood, there are still good people out there. Anyway my sister gave the little girl all of the money she had in her purse and I am going to stop by and give her more because this was just incredible!!! :chili: I want to thank everyone of you for your prayers, I know that is what helped my sister be in the right place at the right time. Now Diego is at my sister's house with his sister. Thank You All, you really are a terrific bunch!!! :grouphug:[/B]



OMG! what an ordeal! I know you were torturing yourself. I have always thought that if Zippy escaped, someone would be posting ads to actually pay me to come get her lol. The truth is, if I didn't know where she was for even a min, I would be going crazy...and not able to focus on anything else. I am glad Diego is home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Princess D @ Jun 26 2008, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596941


> I am so excited, I am hoping that we can go home today (not sure if we can yet). I know that he is 100% safe, happy, and loved with my sister and Izzie (his sister), but I just want to snuggle him. I know I cannot leave him with my friend again even though I know she was upset as well and offered to 'replace' him. You just can't replace a baby, he is a family member and we love him to pieces and he loves us, and they each have a different personality (Diego is much more noisy than Izzie and Izzie is more delicate and very much a little princess), and he was a very special gift from a dear friend who brought him to us all the way from Arizona. To us Diego is irreplaceable :wub: . (Of course he isn't perfect, but we overlook that.) I was so upset because I really thought that he was looking for us, trying to get home and thought we had abandoned him :bysmilie: (even though he has been to the friend's house and knows her, he knows she isn't his family). I can't wait to hear how excited he must have been to see my sister and Izzie, which is definetly where he will be staying if the need ever arises again.
> 
> I just want to thank everyone here for your prayers, my wonderful sister for dropping everything at work and going to find him, because I believe that is how Diego has made it home safe and sound. :grouphug: Thank YOU GOD![/B]


Oh, I can't wait until your reunion with him!!

You definitely shouldn't leave him with her ever. It's not just that she left him outside alone... but from what I am understanding from your posts, she didn't even jump to action to find him. You are so very lucky to have a sister nearby and that she even has a Malt for him to play with!! 

I am just so thrilled how this turned out!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hallelujah!!!!!!! That is wonderful news! artytime:


----------

